# Wie gut/schlecht sind die aktuellen Hardtail Rahmen



## Strider (3. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

habe mich hier schon ein bisschen durchgelesen und verstanden, dass die neuen Rahmen nicht mit den alten zu vergleichen sind und eher Taiwan Massenware sind.

Jetzt ist die Frage ob schon jemand einigermaßen zuverlässig weiß wie gute oder schlechte Massenware das ist. Sind die qualitativ mit z.B. einem Cube (Reaction/Ltd) oder Canyon (Grand Canyon/Yellowstone) Rahmen zu vergleichen.

Auf Ebay gibt es die Berkwerk Mercury LDT Rahmen für 300 Euro und das Design ist ja schon nicht schlecht...


----------



## chris84 (4. Mai 2010)

ist doch wurscht egal ob da jetzt Bergwerk, Müsing, Quantec, Poison, Cube, Canyon oder sonst was drauf steht... kauf was dir gefällt und preislich/gewichtstechnisch attraktiv ist, halten tun die alle... Einzig relevant ist vielleicht noch das Verhältnis Gewicht/Beulenanfälligkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team_Montana (25. Mai 2010)

Ich habe die gleiche Frage wie Strider, kennt sich jemand mit den neuen Rahmen aus??? Habe viel über Rahmenbrüche gelesen. Kann das jemand bestätigen???


----------



## [email protected] (1. Juni 2010)

SCHLECHTER werden die Taiwan-Rahmen nicht geworden sein. 

Jedenfalls wird:
--> der Klarlack nicht verronnen sein
--> das Tretlagergewinde wird ordentlich geschnitten und sofort verwendbar sein
--> das Steuerrohr wird parallel gefräst sein

Alles das war bei unseren vier neuen Rahmen "Mercury SL" seinerzeit nicht der Fall. 

.


----------

